# Volumes directory shows non-existent volume



## SysopGrace (May 14, 2009)

I was using truecrypt 6.1a and installed the 10.5.7 update. The truecrypt volume was mounted with an administrator's account that uses filevault.

whenever i goto cd Volumes, i see 3 volumes. The mac, the bootcamp and a third which is called SECUREDVOLUME.

How can i get rid of this? Whenever I mount the volume in truecrypt now it produces a fourth volume called "SECUREDVOLUME 1". Now the scripts that involve this volume no longer work since the name has changed. I understand that it would be easy to change the scripts but I'd like to get rid of this phantom volume instead.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2009)

truecrypt is now at version 6.2
maybe that's one of the bug fixes mentioned in the update.


----------



## SysopGrace (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply!
unfortunately it does not appear to solve the issue.

i can still see "SECUREDVOLUME" even when no TC volumes are mounted


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2009)

should have asked first - - Did you only see that happen since you updated to 10.5.7?


----------



## SysopGrace (May 14, 2009)

unfortunately yes.

i installed it from a normal user account while truecrypt had a volume mounted... the administrator account was still active.


i restarted without shutting these things down properly as i have done so in the past without incident


----------



## Mikuro (May 14, 2009)

This happens occasionally when you unmount a disk ungracefully (like with a crash). The folder now named SECUREDVOLUME is most likely just an empty folder. You may remove it, rename it, delete it, etc. With it out of the way, the next time you mount your TrueCrypt volume it should default back to its old name.

This has happened to me with external HDs more than once over the years.

Just to be sure there's nothing in that folder before you delete it, open Terminal and enter:
	
	



```
cd /Volumes/SECUREDVOLUME
sudo ls -a
```
It should show zero items, or maybe a lone .DS_Store file. Either way, you can then delete or rename the folder, either in Terminal or the Finder.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2009)

Try using a better process to install the combined 10.5.7 updater:
Restart, leaving Truecrypt OFF.
install the combined 10.5.7 updater, which you have downloaded. Unless there is some minor compatibility problem with Truecrypt and the latest 10.5.7, that may fix it for you. If you don't have that combined updater, download from here: http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_5_7_Combo_Update
Enormous download, but one that's good to have around until the next update comes.


----------



## SysopGrace (May 15, 2009)

alright, thanks a lot guys! its all working now thanks to the two of you


----------

